# Cancer, Joe Tippens, and Fenben



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

So, I'm hesitant to post this because it is in no way evidence of anything. I'm not a doctor, can't prescribe meds or give medical advice, all the standard disclaimers apply.

At my physical this year, in Feb, my PSA numbers were concerning. One year before, my PSA was 4.0, a little high for my age group, but not overly concerning. This year, my PSA had jumped to 6.3. The doc mentioned the C word, said it was only a possibility and I shouldn't be too concerned, but should see a urologist to have it checked out. I, of course, immediately started the obligatory internet searches about prostate cancer. I found a web site by a guy named Joe Tippens. It seems the man had cured stage 4 cancer with a protocol of four things. Vitamin E, curcumin, CBD oil, and an animal worm medicine that a vet told him about, called fenbendazole, or "fenben". More internet searches, wading through lots of medical jargon that I didn't always understand, and I decided to start the protocol myself. I started in April.

Mid-May I met with the urologist who did a DRE, and redid my PSA. This was about a month after the 6.3 reading, and my PSA had jumped to 7.2. The Uro doc suggested a biopsy. I counter-proposed a free PSA test and a 3T MRI. The doc agreed. The second week of Jun, I got back my PSA and free PSA results. PSA was down to 5, and free PSA was 1.3, for a .26 ratio, the best category to be in, as far as my layman's way of reading the results can see. I had the MRI last week, and the results are "PIRADS 2 - Low (clinically significant cancer is unlikely to be present)". I haven't met with the Uro doc since the MRI, so I haven't gone over the results with the doc yet, but that result looks pretty great to me.

I'll admit this means nothing to anyone but me. I don't know if I had cancer, and it seems probable that I did not. PSA is an indicator that there is a problem, but in no way indicates cancer with any certainty. On the other hand, nothing changed with regards to my lifestyle, diet, or anything else, except that my stress levels have been understandably higher, and my PSA dropped pretty dramatically, so it's possible that the fenben protocol did indeed have an effect on me. Maybe my PSA will go up again, it's far too soon to tell. I'm not drawing any conclusions from this, but I do find it interesting. Others may find it less so


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Keep us posted.

It should concern all of us if one of has concerns.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Always good when a guy gets to keep his prostate. Riding a bike can raise PSA, so can having sex a day or 2 before your PSA test. It's not the most reliable test, but some doctor's still use it.

I went through a similar experience. PSA was over 6, both my doc and urologist were sure it was cancer. Positive DRE which seemed to prove it, I had my doc do a free PSA and another test I forget the name of. Both indicated a low probability of it being cancer. This was about 7 years ago when there weren't that many places to get an MRI.

I decided to wait 6 months until I was covered by Medicare to get my MRI. Back then it was critical that the person reading the MRI had experience, so you had to find a 3T MRI that did screening for prostate cancer and also had a well experienced radiologist. I went on an anti-cancer diet and walked at least 6 miles a day, which I calculated was the minimum to have an effect on cancer. I think I lost about 40 lbs over the 6 months. I had it scheduled so that I did the MRI one day and then the next had a MRI guided biopsy if positive for cancer. When I finished the MRI, I got dressed and walked to my car. I already had a phone message from the radiologist and the coordinator saying the MRI was negative, I didn't have to have the biopsy. 

The reason my PSA is high is because I have BPH and Prostatitis. I had another MRI when I turned 70 and again it was negative. I'm not that concerned about it. As long as it is the slow growing kind of cancer, there are several good treatment options if it ever comes to that.

The worst part was the 1st MRI. If you are at all claustrophobic, an MRI can be a tough experience, unless you take a sedative. My 2nd MRI was in a newer machine and it didn't require pulling me inside the tube as far as the 1st one did. I also kept my eyes closed the entire MRI. Still, I'd much rather have an MRI than a biopsy.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

MoonRiver said:


> Always good when a guy gets to keep his prostate. Riding a bike can raise PSA, so can having sex a day or 2 before your PSA test. It's not the most reliable test, but some doctor's still use it.
> 
> I went through a similar experience. PSA was over 6, both my doc and urologist were sure it was cancer. Positive DRE which seemed to prove it, I had my doc do a free PSA and another test I forget the name of. Both indicated a low probability of it being cancer. This was about 7 years ago when there weren't that many places to get an MRI.
> 
> ...


Glad you're okay. The MRI is kind of bad, I was all the way in the tube and it's very tight. I'm not too claustrophobic, but I had to keep my eyes closed as well. The tube is just a couple inches above your face. I agree, better than a biopsy. 

Really though, I didn't want the post to be about me. I'm fascinated by a man that was sent home to die with very advanced stage 4 cancer, and cured himself with simple over the counter meds. He has since spread the word to many, many people, and there are a lot of success stories.

For the skeptics, of which I am one, all of the information about his cancer is on the web site, mycancerstory.rocks including the names of his doctors at MD Anderson, the name of the veterinarian he learned about FenBen from, PET scans, and on and on.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I remember reading an article on The Truth Farmer's blog about fenbendazole (good ol' Safeguard) being a possible treatment for certain cancers.

Makes me wonder if most of us don't carry some sort of parasite load. Heck, the dogs, cats, livestock all get an overload sometimes. We hang out with the animals. It's possible, perhaps probable.

I'm glad that things are looking up for you.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

https://www.fenbendazole.org/2019/12/19/what-is-fenbendazole-and-how-can-it-affect-cancer-treatment/



I wondered if Ivermectin might also be a potential cancer drug.

*Ivermectin, a potential anticancer drug derived from an antiparasitic drug*


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

todd_xxxx said:


> I'm fascinated by a man that was sent home to die with very advanced stage 4 cancer, and cured himself with simple over the counter meds. He has since spread the word to many, many people, and there are a lot of success stories.


I believe the abilities of our minds and intentions are often underrated but actually quite powerful. 
I also believe there are many healing modalities and different methods work for different bodies.

Good to hear your results feel positive to you- that positive feeling is a good thing for your overall health.


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

todd_xxxx said:


> Glad you're okay. The MRI is kind of bad, I was all the way in the tube and it's very tight. I'm not too claustrophobic, but I had to keep my eyes closed as well. The tube is just a couple inches above your face. I agree, better than a biopsy.
> 
> Sorry, a bit off topic. If you need another MRI, ask the tech for a washcloth so you can fold it in half and place it across your eyes. The cloth helps to buffer out the claustrophobic feeling - I can't tell that the magnet is only inches from my face with the wash cloth. I am extremely claustrophobic and using the wash cloth helps me get through the MRI and focus on not moving and holding my breath when asked by the tech. It also helps if you are able to listen to music while the scan is being performed.
> 
> End of thread jack


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

That's interesting. If I have to do another one, I'll definitely try it. This one was 45 minutes long. I wouldn't have wanted to be in there any longer.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

todd_xxxx said:


> That's interesting. If I have to do another one, I'll definitely try it. This one was 45 minutes long. I wouldn't have wanted to be in there any longer.


In March, I had 6 mri's back to back. Brain, Cervical spine and thoracic spine. with and without contrast. About 3 hours worth. The lab tech said it was the longest he's ever done in 25+ years. I pass the time by trying to match music beats{bpm} to the banging sounds the machine makes. I was told i actually feel asleep for a bit! I was starting to feel a bit warm and i was getting monkeybutt near the end!
I really don't want to do that again. My insurance wanted me to do 1 a day for 3 days. The nurse at the imaging center said that much gadolinium(sp) wasn't good and she changed it so i had all in one day. I've known the tech for years, that made it easier. Really glad I'm not claustrophobic.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

JeffreyD said:


> In March, I had 6 mri's back to back. Brain, Cervical spine and thoracic spine. with and without contrast. About 3 hours worth. The lab tech said it was the longest he's ever done in 25+ years. I pass the time by trying to match music beats{bpm} to the banging sounds the machine makes. I was told i actually feel asleep for a bit! I was starting to feel a bit warm and i was getting monkeybutt near the end!
> I really don't want to do that again. My insurance wanted me to do 1 a day for 3 days. The nurse at the imaging center said that much gadolinium(sp) wasn't good and she changed it so i had all in one day. I've known the tech for years, that made it easier. Really glad I'm not claustrophobic.


For whatever reason, I couldn't have music. Maybe because the 3T MRI is more powerful? Not sure. I had with and without contrast as well, but it was all in the 45 minutes. The contrast portion was only the last 4 minutes. Without music or any distraction, 45 minutes is a long time. Even with music, I can hardly imagine 3 hours. I nearly tapped out a couple times during this one.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

todd_xxxx said:


> For whatever reason, I couldn't have music. Maybe because the 3T MRI is more powerful? Not sure. I had with and without contrast as well, but it was all in the 45 minutes. The contrast portion was only the last 4 minutes. Without music or any distraction, 45 minutes is a long time. Even with music, I can hardly imagine 3 hours. I nearly tapped out a couple times during this one.


Hehe, the music was in my head! I'm so calm during these mri's that they don't even give me the emergency squeeze ball any more! I can say for a fact that mri's are not the most comfortable procedure. I also had a non-physical stress test. THAT was not fun. Not one bit! And i agree, 45 minutes IS a long time. You are also correct about the time with contrast, it's much shorter, thankfully!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

What brand of CBD did you use?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I’ve nepver understood clausterphobia…. Was never scared of Santa!


----------

